

Go for Rubyists - babawere
http://www.sitepoint.com/go-rubyists/

======
bsaul
A bit of a sidenote, but i had yet another (failed) attempt at starting a real
go project : I very recently wondered whether i wouldn't implement a very
simple Server Side Event service in golang. My stack is python, and i didn't
want to install yet another series of tech (gevent, gunicorn, etc..) for
dealing with non-blocking services on the server side, as my server
configuration already has way too many dependencies for my taste.

So, I thought, hey why not create a very simple binary in go. I would simply
download the compiler, code 50 lines using a couple of libs, compile and
deploy. Boom. done.

Well, as it turns out, my dev environment is Mac, and my production is running
on the cloud, in an Ubuntu environment. So i realized that i would need to
compile my code for every hardware target i plan to deploy my code on. That
means, download the compiler from source, and use cross-platform compilation
options. I know, it kind of goes with having a single binary.

It probably would have taken me 2 hours max to figure things out, but going
back to hardware consideration really felt a bit weird and kind of tamed my
enthusiasm of the moment. So, i simply postponed that project, swearing to
myself I would take the time to look into it some day.

~~~
danaw
First, I'd recommend installing go using homebrew if you're on a Mac using the
--cross-compile-all flag.

After that you can compile a binary for any supported architecture without
much work:

GOOS=linux GOARCH=arm go build file.go

See: [https://coderwall.com/p/pnfwxg](https://coderwall.com/p/pnfwxg)

~~~
bsaul
thanks, i didn't know homebrew would facilitate the process. It's always good
to know.

------
dhaivatpandya
Original writer here. Let me know if you guys have questions, etc. Was about
to post this to HN, then noticed it was already here!

